# mulberry lumber score



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

A few months ago a freind gave me about 100 bf of popular that was in his way. While we were talking he said he had Mulberry. We struck up a deal that if he firinshed the Mulberry for 2 i'd build him a pye safe. Yesterday morning he showed up with about 200bf of it !!! Air dried for 6 years 10' long , 8 of the boards are at least 14" wide no knots or sap wood and he has more and it. All came from one tree. Never haveing worked with Mulberry Pro/Cons ? What to look for?


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

If it's red mulberry and not paper mulberry, it's a yellow color when first cut but quickly changes to a warm brown. It's light and not particularly strong but it's great to work with. Mulberry has a high resistance to decay and looks and awful lot like teak after its patina sets in. The grain pattern resembles ash.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got a nice Mulberry board from Ira(rustfever) in Modesto, CA. It is light yellow, but was light tan before he planed it. Never used it either. Hope i can keep the yellow color somehow.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I just posted a mulberry box that I'm watching to see if and how much the color changes (no change so far). I found it easy to work with (planer,jointer,router).


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

It's all red. I also have a small piece another guy gave me over a year ago. Still the great orangeish brown has never changed colors (unfinished). Thats why i wanted more. Mulberry llumber is rare for me. Great box gfadvm.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a great find for some lumber that you cannot easily find. I think that it is beautiful wood.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks lunn. I have some 12" diameter mulberry logs about 24" long as soon as I get motivated to saw some lumber. You can have some IF you come help saw!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

You'll find that the bark near the base of the tree/bush will be very very smooth, like what you see on the handrails at Six Flags. This is due to all the children going round and round it so early in the morning, dragging their hands across it as they go. The oils from their hands smooths it out after years and years of this behaviour. It should make a nice Pye Safe.


----------

